# Muzzleloader Ballistics



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Muzzleloader ballistics 
With the Primitive weapons season rapidly approaching I thought some may be interested in the real ballistic capibilities of muzzleloader loads.

You only need to know (approx) your muzzle velocity and your bullets ballistic coeficient.

90-100 gr loads with 250 or 300 gr bullets will put you in the 1500-1700 FPS range MAX. The BC of your bullets with be around .165 -.185 for hollow points and .195 -.215 for spire points.

This program will cet you CLOSE. There is no subsitute for actually shooting your gun at the ranges that you intend to actually hunt.

http://www.sav10ml.com/pages/load_d..._basic_dat.html

Kim


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

THANKS...
Nice info to know...


----------

